# Bearded Dragon Advice/Help please



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

My lad bought some Bearded Dragons 2 to 3 months ago, and I would like some advice from you on a problem that has now occurred with one of his Beardies.
I am not all that clued up on Beardies so would appreciate your advice. First of all I will be taking the Beardie to the vets this week, but I am prity sure I know what the problem is.
The Beardie has been kept by my lad with full UV lighting, and feed on a variety of insects all gut loaded and dusted with Nutrabol weekly.
The problem is in the last week the Beardie has been walking and standing with its right front wrist bent under.
No swelling or accidents but I have a feeling this could be caused by Metabolic Bone Disease (MBD)
Your thoughts, have any of you had this problem ??

















Any thoughts or advice please

Baz


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, that looks a bit nasty, looks like MBD. Or could also possibly be a broken wrist bone.
I would increase with pure calcium supplements.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

So glad you are taking it to the vets.
looks like it may be a break as you cant always be watching them.
Good luck.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

The food needs to be dusted with calcium 5 days a week and nutrobal 2 times a week. If it has only been getting nutrobal once a week then it is likely to MBD. Although it is possible it's broken. The bones will be weak through lack of calcium. Your definitely doing the right thing doing to the vets. Hopefully with treatment it won't get any worse.
Make sure to get pure calcium powder and give that 5 times a week (week days) and dust with nutrobal twice (weekends) asap.


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

Ophexis said:


> Yeah, that looks a bit nasty, looks like MBD. Or could also possibly be a broken wrist bone.
> I would increase with pure calcium supplements.


My thoughts are MBD, now I am only familiar with leopard Geckos and in my mind if it is MBD this Beardie must have been sufferring with this when the Lad bought her. This problem could not of occurred in the 2 to 3 months he has had her.
Your opinion ?

Baz


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

from my exerience i would say a nasty break but could be MBD , if you straighten the leg what does it do , can it walk on it??


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

dickvansheepcake said:


> The food needs to be dusted with calcium 5 days a week and nutrobal 2 times a week. If it has only been getting nutrobal once a week then it is likely to MBD. Although it is possible it's broken. The bones will be weak through lack of calcium. Your definitely doing the right thing doing to the vets. Hopefully with treatment it won't get any worse.
> Make sure to get pure calcium powder and give that 5 times a week (week days) and dust with nutrobal twice (weekends) asap.


 
Thanks for the reply
I know the Nutrabol has been used weekly, but he has fed Moriworms, and greens all coated in a straight calcuim powder. Thats always been the case, it's just been Nutrabol given weekly.

Baz


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

Adams Corns said:


> from my exerience i would say a nasty break but could be MBD , if you straighten the leg what does it do , can it walk on it??


Walks with the Limb folding under


Baz


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

baz said:


> Walks with the Limb folding under
> 
> 
> Baz



if u straightened it yourself would it go straight back under ??


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

Adams Corns said:


> if u straightened it yourself would it go straight back under ??


Just tried that, floppy would be the best description. Could be a break then ??
A xray will confirm 

Baz


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

baz said:


> Just tried that, floppy would be the best description. Could be a break then ??
> A xray will confirm
> 
> Baz


 
Ive seen this a few times every time it has been mbd
as a break is possible but unlikely as the beardie would probably struggle a lot if you play with it as you say you have


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

woodrott said:


> Ive seen this a few times every time it has been mbd
> as a break is possible but unlikely as the beardie would probably struggle a lot if you play with it as you say you have


good sense in your reply, the problem is that it would not have got to this level in the short period the Lad has had the Beardie.
The other Beardie from the same person died and I am just waiting for the PM results on that one!!
Having removed all the mites that we were given, I am just a bit anoyed with what the lad has wasted his money on:devil::devil:

Out of curiousity can MBD be cured, more to the point with a introduction of even more calcuim can the limbs movement be restored??

Baz


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

baz said:


> good sense in your reply, the problem is that it would not have got to this level in the short period the Lad has had the Beardie.
> The other Beardie from the same person died and I am just waiting for the PM results on that one!!
> Having removed all the mites that we were given, I am just a bit anoyed with what the lad has wasted his money on:devil::devil:
> 
> ...


mbd can not be reversed
but it can be stopped
if its mbd with work some times the dragon can be helped to walk better and not on its wrists
it all depends on the severity of the mbd and how far its progressed


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

we had a rescue beardie the same as this and we had to have his foot amputated and we made it a cover for the stump, like a miniature sock out of human toe caps picture below , he looked funny but it saved him from suffering further with walking, obvs it was the one from the smallest toe


----------



## Emmemay (Sep 10, 2013)

*Omg*

There is nothing wrong with your bearded dragon. mine does it all the time and he is fine. i got him checked out at the vets and she said that she's ad a lot of people come into the vets with the same problem and it's just something that they like to do  so there is no need to worry your bearded dragon is fine. people who said that it was broken or is MBD obviously doesn't know that this is a common factor in most bearded dragons and that all of them would do this at some point in their lives. :bash::flrt:: victory::2thumb:


----------



## Johnsteele1984 (Mar 1, 2012)

Emmemay said:


> There is nothing wrong with your bearded dragon. mine does it all the time and he is fine. i got him checked out at the vets and she said that she's ad a lot of people come into the vets with the same problem and it's just something that they like to do  so there is no need to worry your bearded dragon is fine. people who said that it was broken or is MBD obviously doesn't know that this is a common factor in most bearded dragons and that all of them would do this at some point in their lives. :bash::flrt:: victory::2thumb:





That's the worst advice I've seen on here ever,the dragon needs to be seen with a vet if its wrist is folding like that all the time:devil:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Emmemay said:


> There is nothing wrong with your bearded dragon. mine does it all the time and he is fine. i got him checked out at the vets and she said that she's ad a lot of people come into the vets with the same problem and it's just something that they like to do  so there is no need to worry your bearded dragon is fine. people who said that it was broken or is MBD obviously doesn't know that this is a common factor in most bearded dragons and that all of them would do this at some point in their lives. :bash::flrt:: victory::2thumb:



First, check the date of this thread.
Second, one of the advisers on this thread is vet trained so they know what they're talking about. 

Did your vet do blood tests or x-rays? If not I would take what they say with a pinch of salt.


----------

